# Wireless connection is there but my laptop won't connect to the internet..NEED HELP!!



## turbot1987 (Feb 8, 2008)

Ok..I have a desktop computer hooked to a DSL modem and internet works fine. I have a wireless laptop that I want to use in another part of the house. I installed a wireless (trendnet TEW-423PI) in the desktop. 
After I set up the wireless network on both machines and got a good connection, I can still not get online with the laptop. I went through the whole "ad hoc" set-up and made a name for the connection. My laptop found the connection and connected but still nothing. 
What am I doing wrong? I know that is has to be with the desktop because my laptop will connect fine when I'm in a place like a coffee shop or elsewhere. Please help I'm getting frustrated!!! thanks, Jerod


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

ICS - Making the Wireless Home Network Connection in Windows XP Without a Router


----------



## turbot1987 (Feb 8, 2008)

thanks John...those are the instructions that I actually used to get this whole project started. It seems that I did everything right...both computers show a connection to one another. 
My desktop shows the wireless connection that I named with an excelent signal and so does my laptop. but the laptop just won't connect to the internet. 
Can someone walk me through this????


----------



## turbot1987 (Feb 8, 2008)

*Still no connection for my laptop*

Ok...I printed the "making the wireless home network connection in windows xp without a router" and followed the instructions to a tee. I still cannot get my lap to connect to the internet. Also...when I make my network connection "shared" in the wired ethernet connection, it disconnects me from the internet on the host computer. when I "uncheck" the box to allow other network users to connect to this one, the internet works. 
I know this is something easy to fix but I have tried everything I feel.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

For each machine, please do this.


Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Type the following two commands:

*NBTSTAT -n*

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## turbot1987 (Feb 8, 2008)

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Windows User>NBTSTAT_n
'NBTSTAT_n' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Documents and Settings\Windows User>NBTSTAT-n
'NBTSTAT-n' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Documents and Settings\Windows User>NBTSTAT -n

Local Area Connection:
Node IpAddress: [0.0.0.0] Scope Id: []

No names in cache

Wireless Network Connection:
Node IpAddress: [0.0.0.0] Scope Id: []

No names in cache

\Device\NetBT_Tcpip_{163B1E12-656D-4331-A707-F8DB518CDA71}:
Node IpAddress: [172.190.24.110] Scope Id: []

No names in cache

C:\Documents and Settings\Windows User>IPCONFIG /ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : user
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Mixed
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethe
rnet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0F-B0-07-9A-51

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 802.11b/g WLAN
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-90-4B-5E-1C-99

PPP adapter {163B1E12-656D-4331-A707-F8DB518CDA71}:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : WAN (PPP/SLIP) Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-53-45-00-00-00
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 172.190.24.110
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 172.190.24.110
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 205.188.146.145
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Documents and Settings\Windows User>


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

What about the other machine? Since I see Media Disconnected on both wired and wireless connections, something isn't configured correctly. Have you tried to get this working with a wired connection first? You'll need a crossover cable...


----------

